# New iPhone ?



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

So a mate was showing me his fancy new iphone 5S and all the 
New features it has,

Then I asked "so what's your ringtone?"

"Light brown I think " he replied 8)


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Like it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Quality


----------

